# Molly's first duck!!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<<grinning ear to ear>>
Aren't you glad you got out and tried it???
Way to go Molly! 
Another quack addict...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You must be so proud!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> <<grinning ear to ear>>
> Aren't you glad you got out and tried it???
> Way to go Molly!
> Another quack addict...


I am!! They let us have the duck so we could work with it. 

I'm excited, happy, and proud!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Atta girl Molly...go fetch em' up. It's such a gratifying feeling to see your dog work and do what it was breed to do and throughly enjoy it. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go, Molly!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Way to go Molly! WOO HOO!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Atta girl Molly...go fetch em' up. It's such a gratifying feeling to see your dog work and do what it was breed to do and throughly enjoy it.
> 
> Pete & Woody


I think that thread about the breed splitting really encouraged (initially it was pretty discouraging though) me to get her out there. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, I'm a WW member! 
I couldn't go today. I'm sorry I missed meeting you and seeing Molly's first duck.
WW is where Winter and I got our start.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hollyk said:


> Hey, I'm a WW member!
> I couldn't go today. I'm sorry I missed meeting you and seeing Molly's first duck.
> WW is where Winter and I got our start.


Really?? I didn't know you're in the Seattle area. We will probably meet soon!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job! Makes me want to try it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nairb said:


> Great job! Makes me want to try it.


What part of MN are you in?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> What part of MN are you in?



Burnsville. Where does one go around here to do that?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Lake Country Retriever Club meets in the Prior Lake area.

Northern Flight Retriever Club meets in the Hugo/Stillwater area. Northen Flight starts their weekly training sessions in about a month (after the snow is off and the fields dry out). They go from mid April through the first week of September.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Lake Country Retriever Club meets in the Prior Lake area.
> 
> Northern Flight Retriever Club meets in the Hugo/Stillwater area. Northen Flight starts their weekly training sessions in about a month (after the snow is off and the fields dry out). They go from mid April through the first week of September.


Prior Lake is just down the road. I may check in to that one. Hugo/Stillwater is a hike. Thanks.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I wish I had something like that in my area. Would love to try it out. Looks awesome.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Lake Country Retriever Club meets in the Prior Lake area.
> 
> Northern Flight Retriever Club meets in the Hugo/Stillwater area. Northen Flight starts their weekly training sessions in about a month (after the snow is off and the fields dry out). They go from mid April through the first week of September.


Is Northern Flights the one you go to?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nairb said:


> Is Northern Flights the one you go to?


Yep! Been a member since the late 80's.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

JayBen,
We got started with our local golden retriever club. They have a field person that we got involved with and does our training. So check and see if your club, or maybe a local lab club has a group. My little show puppy got her first bird that way! Check with your breeder too they may know someone.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Way to go Molly! To me, there are very few things more satisfying than watching our dogs do what they were bred for


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay Molly!

For the other folks getting the itch, find your local breed club or a retriever club in your area and try it! Field work with dogs who like their birds is addictive!! It is such a rush to see that instinct turn on in your pup.

To the Bucks Cty resident, try looking up Weebe Goldens, Megan Lehr and Tom Baker. They are near Harrisburg, and do field work with their Goldens. They should at the very least be able to guide you to an active club near you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

JayBen said:


> I wish I had something like that in my area. Would love to try it out. Looks awesome.


How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations Molly!


----------

